# How to connect xbox 360 controller in Windows XP sp3?



## Kalyan (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi guyz.. got an xbox 360 controller. It got detected in Windows Vista. But in Windows XP, the drivers given with the cd didnt work, displaying a message that the software needs XP sp1 or sp2. But I got Windows XP SP3. I downloaded the new drivers (1.1) from windows site. They were installed but now, when I connect the gamepad, in the device manager>360 controller, There is an error message showing: (Error code: 37: Could not initialize the device.).. asked me to uninstall and install the device. I did so, restarted the pc, but the same continues. Can anyone tell me how to get it worked in XP SP3? I dont have online connection at home. I googled abt this but couldnt find answer..

Thanks in advance


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 20, 2009)

I heard that, there is some media extender feature in Media Center through which you can connect your X360 to pc. Media Center is  available in Xp media center edition, Vista and Win 7.


----------



## Kalyan (Jul 20, 2009)

So, is there no way I can connect the controller in XP SP3?? If it works in SP1 and SP2, it should work on SP3...??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 20, 2009)

no i think. A media center application is essential to connect it to pc.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 21, 2009)

Kalyan said:


> So, is there no way I can connect the controller in XP SP3?? If it works in SP1 and SP2, it should work on SP3...??


Are you sure you uninstalled it properly? I guess your earlier installation from the CD might have mixed things up a bit. Try manually loading the drivers in device manager & provide the location in your C:\Window\System32 directory. See if it picks up the drivers from there. It should be fairly simple to use it.

Also try downloading this if possible: *www.microsoft.com/Downloads/detail...12-576B-42F2-B7C1-2A17CE25188B&displaylang=en


----------



## Kalyan (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes. I unistalled it from the device manager. The cd wasnt able to install anything. it just popped up a message saying that it doesnt support the OS. it needs XP sp1 or sp2. I downloaded other driver file (some 18 MB file). It installed but after I restarted the PC, and connected the controller, the device manager showed the error that windows could not initialize the device (Error Code 37). The link you (@Ethan) gave requires a validation. I dont think the net center has a genuine copy of windows. So, Microsoft doesnt update the driver for SP3 where it could for SP1/SP2.. and could not include it in SP3?? 

The controller was detected in vista without any problem though.


----------



## Kalyan (Jul 23, 2009)

Finally.. got it working. I just extracted the driver exe file and in the update driver > .. have disk dialog, redirected to this folder. The driver exe contained two versions. older one (2007) and an update (2009). The older driver installed well. but when i installed the update it gave an error that it could not initialize the device. so, I just installed the older version only. The controller is going well but I dont get the force feedback. might be missed out in the older. Still need to know why the newer driver couldnt initialize the device....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 24, 2009)

For which game? Check the feedback settings for the respective game from it's control settings menu.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2009)

I haven't read the post correctly (i thought you were asking how to connect xbox360 console). So, as soon as i read the tilte "How to connect xbox 360 console in windows xp sp3" i said impossible. Now i happen to read the question correctly. I'm a n00b.


----------



## prat (Jul 24, 2009)

I  faced this problem but i installed  it by changing few Registry entry.It changes your  version from sp3 to sp2 without any change in system file.You can change it back to sp3 without facing any problem.

Go to registry editor(backup first)
Step 1: Run Regedit by Clicking on Start -> Run , type in regedit and press enter
Step 2: Make a backup of your registry (just in case)
Step 3: Browse to "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Windows"
Step 4: Modify the value of "CSDVersion" from "0x00000300" (SP3) to the Windows XP SP2 value of "0x00000200"
Step 5: Close registry editor
Step 6: Reboot

Install the drivers and then reboot.

To change SP2 to SP3 do all the stepsfrom 1to 3 and in 4 change the value of CSD VERSION from "0x00000200" to "0x00000300".(Number 2 and 3 determine SP2 and SP3 respectively).

I did the same thing for GTA 4.


----------

